# why is fat attractive to you



## loves2laugh (Oct 5, 2005)

hi eveyone-
i am new to the acceptance of my fat as an attractive part of me. i love this site because i see how confident the ladies are and it inspires me. suddenly i am not so concerned about my shirt being tight around my belly. what i would like to ask is what is the attraction of fat is? i am sure i am not asking that question right. let me try this way. of course, like everyone else i grew up being told or (what i am seeing as being brainwashed) that fat is ugly and if you had an attraction to it you were a freak. it doesnt seem that way from what i see on this site. i guess i need to hear why you find it attractive. does this make sense? God i sound so ignorant but i am.
thanks for listening
ingrid


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

It's attractive because of what it can DO. It's in near-constant motion, difficult to restrain, and generally indicative of potential for great good fun.

Kate Hudson and Teri Hatcher look like they'd break if they weren't kept in the china cabinet. They're for unbearded youths looking for playmates who can slip through the playpen bars. 

Let's hear it for comfort, not speed.


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 5, 2005)

more cushion for the pushin'.

but seriously, this is like asking "why do you prefer blondes?" or "why do you prefer tall girls," or "why do you dig green eyes so much?"

fat just is attractive - to me, anyway. just like some guys like girls with small breasts, some guys like girls with bigger breasts, i like girls with huge breasts, huge hips, and nice, soft, squishy bellies. just like some guys like tall girls, i like short, fat girls.

it's not a fetish or an orientation. it's simply a preference.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 5, 2005)

If you can look at a fully-clothed person and get turned on, it's a fetish what did it. OH YES IT IS!

Not that there's anything wrong with it. I see it as 100% natural. For me.

Yum.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 6, 2005)

I look at it as a preference, much as waitingforsuperman said.


----------



## missaf (Oct 6, 2005)

For me it's a more to cuddle more to love, and more to touch kinda thing  I look at a gorgeous fat body and it's like comfort food- a nice relaxed feeling! 

That being said I'm still incredibly attracted to the mind attached, too.


----------



## John C. (Oct 6, 2005)

the highly addictive feeling of incredible soft fat
you can touch and caress and finally
fat is just marvellous in how it supports and emphasizes
the female form
Somehow i also love cellulite can' tell you why.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 6, 2005)

loves2laugh said:


> hi eveyone-
> i am new to the acceptance of my fat as an attractive part of me. ....i guess i need to hear why you find it attractive.



I don't think there's a definite answer for that. All the responses above apply. To me, the attraction simply was always there. I was fascinated by it, drawn to it. It filled my imagination, my fantasies. It feels smooth, sexy, comfortable, exciting all at once. And that never changed. Fat women, in general, look esthetically more pleasing to me than thin ones. Making love to a fat woman is a thrill, an excitement, an experience, perhaps sometimes a challenge, and always something wonderful. It is never, ever just an act. Further, to me at least, fatness represent perhaps the ultimate in femininity. It's both alluring and very powerful.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 6, 2005)

I guess I'm an FA cause I like big guys - I always have.

I like the way it feels to hold a man who has meat on his bones. I love the way a big man feels - he's soft yet muscular too. It's a turn on for me. I also like feeling enveloped by a man when I am held by him. And There is just so much more to love on a big guy. 

aaahhhh - now I can't wait for my baby to come home.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 6, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Further, to me at least, fatness represent perhaps the ultimate in femininity. It's both alluring and very powerful.


Hence my signature:


----------



## Tina (Oct 6, 2005)

In general I think it just looks better aesthetically. I have no real weight preferences when it comes to guys, but for myself, I'm glad that I'll laways have some heft, and always have large hips and derierre, because I think it just looks better. I also love that I'm very soft all over -- both my skin and what's under it. I suppose it goes to what Conrad was saying about it being the ultimate in femininity, as opposed to the hardness of masculine muscle -- which I *do* like in a man, though not necessarily bodybuilder style.


----------



## loves2laugh (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks everyone.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 6, 2005)

I think it has to do with the following.

1) It soft to touch. 

2) It frames a womans body very well!

3) How it moves when the body moves.  

4) How it fills out (or spills out of) a outfit.


----------



## missaf (Oct 6, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I guess I'm an FA cause I like big guys - I always have.
> 
> I like the way it feels to hold a man who has meat on his bones. I love the way a big man feels - he's soft yet muscular too. It's a turn on for me. I also like feeling enveloped by a man when I am held by him. And There is just so much more to love on a big guy.
> 
> aaahhhh - now I can't wait for my baby to come home.



Sandie yer makin me jealous


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 6, 2005)

To me, the full soft curves of a plus sized woman is the embodiment of feminity in it's most perfect form.


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 6, 2005)

I had to think about my answer here. Fat is not just body only, it is a way one carries themselves and approaches life. I love the way my BHM of a hubby commands the attention and never regrets being bigger, he is the type of man who has a "if you don't like me, well you are missing a great chance" attitude. I love fat and the men who embrace as they tend to have more security, attitude and love for a woman than a steroided up gym rat of a male who needs a trophy of a woman to boost his shallowness!!! Who would you rather bed with Arnold the Govenatour or Kevin James? Who would you rather spend the rest of your life with Rocky or a man like George Lucas (mind you he has two great looking BBW's as daughters)?


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 6, 2005)

Kevin James rules. Though because he's fat, he'd rule anyway.

Hmm... I really don't know. Freud would say it's because my mom was fat. But thinking about that is just a little disturbing for me. I guess I see it as a very feminine quality. What separates men and women in body is the curves, which fat enhances. Also the softness. And pretty much all the other stuff already said.


----------



## Tragdor (Oct 6, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> Hmm... I really don't know. Freud would say it's because my mom was fat. But thinking about that is just a little disturbing for me. I.



eh don't let the ramblings of a coke addicted Austrian bother you.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 8, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> Hmm... I really don't know. Freud would say it's because my mom was fat. But thinking about that is just a little disturbing for me.



I know exactly what you mean. Unfortunately, I think I can attribute my preference to my grandmother being plussized. She's thinner these days, but I remember, before I could walk or when I was barely walking, she would hold me against her massive belly. I remember it being like a waterbed, almost.

I never really admitted that outloud, before (and by outloud, I mean any other form of expression than my thoughts). I guess, because it's just weird. And if you want to get any weirder, then I would also venture a guess that my appreciation for plussized women's "excessive" flatulence comes from my grandmother. That creeps me out and I try not to think about it, but admittedly, I think it's true. So from a young age, I tended to believe that constant farting and being fat went hand-in-hand. I know it's not true, but I try not to admit it hehe

_Side Note:Any BBWs that would confirm my claim ("I tended to believe that constant farting and being fat went hand-in-hand.") I would be rather appreciative._

But I _do_ find fat to just be more exciting. As stated in the "Great Things About Being Fat" special, there are so many ways to be fat. The lovely Melissa (LnL) has a completely different body from Mandy Blake, but they're both gorgeous.

Fat is just so...womanly, I guess. It's so warm, soft, inviting, friendly, etc. 

Another exciting aspect is the endless possibility of fantasies. For someone who has "normal" preferences (Jessica Alba, Jessica Biel, etc) they're fantasies can only really consist of "Meet (so-and-so) at a (random location). Then, we go off and have sex.)

But for an FA, we can incoporate massive meals, potions that allow for growth, giant bbws that terrorize the city in search of food, etc. Or we can even use the basic fantasy, only replace the thin, "hot" chick with a fat, "hot" chick. Our fantasies are certainly more entertaining.

But yeah, for me, fat is just more fun, I guess.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 8, 2005)

TEH FATT == TEH SEXY 1337 SAUCE!!!

TEH SKINNY == TEH PHOOEY!!!

It's awful how modern notions of beauty involve figures approximating tall pre-teen boys. Not Greek ideals of homosexual beauty, more the predatory Roman paedophilic ideal. Fashion does not allow women to be women.

I DO!!! YAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 9, 2005)

fatlane said:


> It's awful how modern notions of beauty involve figures approximating tall pre-teen boys. Not Greek ideals of homosexual beauty, more the predatory Roman paedophilic ideal. Fashion does not allow women to be women.



That's definately true of TV and fashion magazines and the like, but most of my male friends really aren't into that kind of look. And a lot (though not all of course) of female friends don't bother to try to achieve it. Although for some reason a lot of my friends who are girls, even those who reach the higher ends of the weight spectrum, tend to go for unnaturally skinny guys.

Peer pressure is just strong enough for me not to be open about my feelings. I'm pretty sure most people know that my general preference is far from the skinny, model-esque figure. I've long given up that feeling of guilt for going against what would appear to be "normal," and I know that if I _did_ "come out," as it were, those whose opinions matter to me probably wouldn't care one way or another. I'm fortunate enough to be surrounded by people who are very accepting of others and have built up my own confidence just by being there. I'm very sorry to see that so many others cannot say that they're as blessed as I am.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 9, 2005)

it really comes as no surprise to me why we like fat, because fat possesses qualities that everyone likes. my question is "why do they like thin?"

fat is soft, squishy, cuddly, cushiony, fluffy, jiggly, fun to play with, fun to look at, and like money, fun to make more of ;-) it's like the ultimately toy you never got to have as a kid, come back as a raging desire to ravage bbws as an adult.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Fat is soft, cushiony, a lot of fun to feel and is so beautiful to look at in my opinion.


----------



## Loscos (Oct 9, 2005)

Its one of those reasons you can't explain, but with only these few words, it just is.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 9, 2005)

Fat makes me think of three things: strength, power and cuddliness. There is nothing-absolutely nothing-that beats huge breasts (DD and bigger), wide hips, fat upper arms, lovely back fat, and round tummies. I love all these on all bbws, especially the sexy taller ones.

Skinny women are like pencils. Fragile, weak and uptight.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 9, 2005)

If you blow really hard on a fat person's belly, it makes a helluva great noise.


----------



## Coop (Oct 10, 2005)

I guess the feel of someone fat snuggling you. You feel all warm and soft and cozy and you just want to fall asleep.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 11, 2005)

Sometimes, I'll randomly and jokingly tell my girlfriend:

"I like my women like I like my paychecks: fat!"

She gets a kick out of it.

You can also use wallets. One time, I told her "I like my women like I like my wallets: fat and loaded with money!"

Of course, the second one was pure humor. I'm not that shallow.


----------



## Angela (Oct 12, 2005)

For me personally, I find fat on both females & males to be very sensual, enticing & erotic. I love the way it ripples & rolls with body motion, & the way it feels when it is carressed or kneaded. I also love the look of it..the vastness, the softness, & in general I just find it beautiful. Plus it does give you more to love on a person. On me, I enjoy fat because I love the heaviness of it, & the effects it has on my body. I love seeing my waddle change as I get fatter, & feeling the way I lean back further to support my massive heavy belly as it hangs. I love the way its like a big sack of jello..I love the rolls, the handfuls of flab I can grab, just the way it makes me feel. For me I just feel like fat people are more attractive & appealing. If only I could find some others in southeast Va who feel the same way..lol.
Big Fat Hugs,
Angela
http://fatterdaysahead.blogspot.com


----------



## John C. (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Angela,

nice to meet you here.
I discovered your great blog yesterday.
happy eating  btw.


----------



## Waikikian (Oct 12, 2005)

You don't decide to be attracted to particular physical or behavioral specs for a reason. You like what you like, that's all. Furthermore, there isn't any single FA wiring. The last guy who was attracted to you might have been obsessed with your rear end but the next one could be really into bellies. The key is this: if you pay attention you will figure out what the other person likes the most, and then you can spotlight that, or not, as you wish. Since most big people are constantly being hammered by society, however, a big woman who has even a little bit of spunk concerning her size and shape is extremely attractive.


----------

